

Marissa Mayer Q&A: How much info does Google share with Fed Government? (2006) - espeed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soYKFWqVVzg&t=29:00

======
espeed
This talk is from 2006, a year before PRISM bagan according to the slides
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Prism_slide_5.jpg](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Prism_slide_5.jpg))

It's interesting that the PRISM timeline begins in 2007
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Prism_slide_5.jpg](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Prism_slide_5.jpg)),
one year after the DOJ lost its suit against Google to obtain private user
data without a warrant ([http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2006/03/judge-tells-
doj-no-on...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2006/03/judge-tells-doj-no-on-
search-queries.html)).

------
devx
Where does she mention it in the video? You should've linked directly to that
part.

~~~
espeed
I thought I linked to it, but evidently I put an "&t=29:00" instead of
"#t=29:00".

Here's the direct link:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soYKFWqVVzg#t=1819](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soYKFWqVVzg#t=1819)

